# Getting the results of the memory test



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I ran the memory test in Vista but when the computer booted back up it didn't show me the results of the memory test. How do I get access to the reports if it isn't going to show me as soon as the computer starts back up? :4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Check the Event Viewer - start w/the admin filtered log.

Then look in the Microsoft-Windows-MemoryDiagnostics-ResultsDebug log.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

please see the following post in your active Vista BSOD for the reason that I have closed this thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...ind-source-blue-screen-error.html#post1698149

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

